# Hello



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have recently joined the LSCMRC and went to yesterday's show where I got my foundation stock  , the main colours I am focusing on is pearl and blue. I am based in Dagenham, Essex.

Kind Regards
Mary-Anne


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... looking forward to seeing pics of your mice


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcomeany


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for such a warm welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!


----------

